# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Khăn Quàng Đỏ - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)

## khachsan

*Địa chỉ*: 189 Hoàng Hoa Thám - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
*Tel:* 04. 3845 6987 	
*Fax*: 04. 3847 2468
*Email:* info@khanquangdohotel.vn 
*Web:* khanquangdohotel.vn
*Giá TB:* 40 $
*Số phòng/chỗ:* 100 	
*Xếp hạng*: 3 sao

*Thông tin chi tiết*

Khách sạn Khăn Quàng Đỏ ngụ tại trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội, là một chi nhánh của Trung tâm du lịch Thanh niên Việt Nam (VYCT) - là đơn vị hoạt động chuyên ngành về du lịch thuộc TW Đoàn Thanh Niên Cộng Sản Hồ Chí Minh. Khách sạn rất gần cung văn hóa thể thao Quần Ngựa, Hồ Tây và chỉ khoảng 1 km là tới lăng Bác.

 
*Nhà hàng*
Khách sạn có 3 nhà hàng view đẹp, tiện nghi đầy đủ và thoải mái. Với đội ngũ đầu bếp giàu kinh ghiệm, quý khách không chỉ có một bữa tiệc ngon miệng, sang trọng mà còn thêm nhiều khuyến mãi dấp dẫn.

 
*
Phòng hội thảo*
Phòng hội thảo với hội trường lớn, nhỏ từ 50 – 150 – 300 chỗ với các trang thiết bị hiện đại:  điều hoà, âm thanh, ánh sáng, bàn, bút và trà… sẽ tổ chức thành công cho các sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo.

Khách sạn có 75 phòng đạt chuẩn 3 sao, 25 phòng đạt chuẩn 2 sao với trang bị nội thất hiện đại, thoáng mát.

*Loại phòng*
- Phòng Suite: giường đôi, gồm phòng khách + phòng ngủ
- Phòng Deluxe: 2 giường đơn
- Phòng Superior: phòng đôi 2 giường, phòng 3 giường
- Phòng Standard: phòng 2 giường, phòng 3 giường

Chỉ dẫn

----------

